# Anybody showing this weekend at MSU Pavillion?



## lancek (Jul 20, 2011)

My girls are both showing for the first time at the MSU Pavillion. They are very excited. 
There is another show the following weekend, same place, called Cowboy Christmas. Should be a lot of fun and $ :shock:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

MSU is a great place to show. I am not showing this weekend but have shown up there quite a bit over the years.


----------

